# Fahrtechnik-Kurse im Spessart



## bernd e (27. November 2014)

2015 gibt es auch wieder Fahrtechnik-Kurse in Frammersbach im Spessart: http://mtb-fahrtechnik-frammersbach.de/

Ein Gewinnspiel wird ebenfalls angeboten.

Die http://www.spessart-biker.de/ bieten sicher 2015 auch wieder Kurse an, haben aber noch keine Termine online.

Auch hier: http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbike-schule/ fehlen noch die Termine.


----------



## Hacklschorsch (24. Dezember 2014)

Die Termine von ErfahrungsRaumNatur sind jetzt online! Danke, Bernd!
www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de 

Die Mountainbikegruppe vom Alpenverein Aschaffenburg (AB-Biker) bietet im März auch ein 2-tägiges Fahrtechnik-Training an.
www.ab-biker.de 

Schöne Weihnachten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpessartFuchs (1. Februar 2015)

Bei den Fahrtechnik-Kursen des Alpenvereins werden aber bevorzugt Vereinsmitglieder aufgenommen, bzw bekommen jederzeit Vorrang vor Nicht-Mitgliedern..


----------



## Hacklschorsch (30. April 2015)

Es gibt neue Termine für Fahrtechnikkurse im Spessart: 
Samstag, 09.05.2015 Fahrtechnik "Trail" (Aufbaukurs) in Miltenberg
Sonntag, 10.05.2015 Fahrtechnik "Tour" (Einsteigerkurs) in Bessenbach
Kids on Bike am 16.05.2015 in Bessenbach 
einfach mal reinschauen unter: http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/termine/
Gruß HS


----------



## Hacklschorsch (15. Januar 2016)

*Fahrtechnikkurse im Spessart 2016: 

biken - erleben - lernen   ErfahrungsRaumNatur*
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/termine/

*oder beim Alpenverein Sektion Aschaffenburg (AB-Biker) *
http://www.alpenverein-aschaffenburg.de/index.php?target=programm/programm
http://www.ab-biker.de/

*oder in Frammersbach: *
http://www.mtb-fahrtechnik-frammersbach.de/

*oder bei den Spessartbikern: *
http://www.spessart-biker.de/


----------



## Hacklschorsch (6. März 2016)

*Afterwork-Fahrtechniktraining NUR FÜR MÄDELS:*
Ab Anfang April gibt es 4 Termine jeweils mittwochs abends, wo ihr die fahrtechnischen Grundkenntnisse (Balance, Kurven, Bremsen, Hindernisse) vermittelt bekommt oder an den bereits vorhandenen Basics feilen könnt, um technisch sauberer Trails befahren zu können.
Es gibt noch freie Plätze - Infos und Anmeldung unter:
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking/mountainbike-kurse/afterwork-fahrtechniktraining/
Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Hacklschorsch (7. April 2016)

*KIDS ON BIKE - Fahrtechnikkurs für Kinder*
Wir vermitteln spielerisch die Basics der MTB-Fahrtechnik für Mädels und Jungs im Alter von 8-13 Jahren. 
Termine, Infos und Anmeldung unter: http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking/kids-on-bike/
Grüße
Jens


----------

